# Εγκαταστάσεις > Συστήματα Ασφαλείας >  >  διεγερση σειρηνων..λιγακι πολυπλοκο

## tsitourman

Καλησπερα σε ολη την κοινοτητα..
προσφατα αγορασα και εκανα 3 μοναδες συναγερμου (2 paradox sp7000 και 1 paradox sp6000 με k35 και 3 εξωτερικες σειρηνες)
εκανα μονος μου ολες τις εγκαταστασεις και τις παραμετροποιησεις μεσω babyware και δουλευουν ολα αψογα για την ωρα εδω και 1 εβδομαδα

για να μπω στο ψητο σιγα σιγα...
εχουμε λοιπον μια πολυκατοικια με 2 μεγαλα διαμερισματα οπου λειτουργει μια sp7000 με 1 k35 και 1 σειρηνα στο καθε ενα.
και εχουμε και ενα μικρο διαμερισμα(ισογειο) οπου λειτουργει η sp6000 με 4 k35 σε 2 partition οπου το 1ο partition ειναι ολο το ισογειο με 1 δικο του πληκτρολογιο και στο 2ο partition λειτουργει για τους κοινοχρηστους χωρους με 3 k35 πληκτρολογια (κεντρικη πορτα-ταρατσα-υπογειο) οπου τις επαφες απο τις πορτες τις τερματιζω στα πληκτρολογια

θελω να κανω το εξης λιγακι περιπλοκο.. απλα ρωταω μην κανω τπτ λαθος και ξεφυγει η κατασταση..
απο την sp6000 θελω οταν υπαρξει παραβιαση και αρχισει να παιζει η εξωτερικη σειρηνα.. αυτοματα να αρχισουν να παιζουν και οι αλλες 2 που εχω στα αλλα 2 διαμερισματα με τις sp7000 ανεξαρτητα αν ειναι σε arm/sleep/stay κατασταση.. ακομα και σe disarm

να ενημερωσω οτι και στις 3 μοναδες εχω βαλει την διεγερση της καθε σειρηνας σε pgm οχι σε relay
και επισης εχω τραβησει καλωδια απο το καθε διαμερησμα στο ισογειο οπου ειναι η 6000

για να ακουσω καμια ιδεα..

----------


## peiperakos

από τον sp6000 λογικά θες όταν θα δώσει το κοινόχρηστο partition συναγερμό τότε να χτυπάνε και οι 3 σειρήνες έτσι η θες και από το partition του διαμερισματος του ισογείου ? όπως και να έχει μια ιδέα που μου ερχετε και αφού λες ότι από τις άλλες 2 μονάδες σπ7000 έχεις καλώδια προς τα κάτω είναι όταν δώσει συναγερμό ο σπ6000 το 1 η το 2 η και τα δυο partition να ενεργοποιείς ένα pgm που αφτο θα πηγαίνει σε 24ωρη ηχηρή ζώνη στους σπ7000 ! το μόνο κακό είναι ότι έτσι από ένα σημείο δεν θα μπορείς να σταματήσεις και τις 3 σειρήνες .. δηλαδή σε περίπτωση συναγερμού ο κάθε χρήστης από τα σπ7000 θα πρέπει να το αφοπλίζει αυτόνομα και στο σπ6000 μετά !


και η δεύτερη σκέψη είναι πάλι το ίδιο με την πρώτη άλλα αλλάζει ο προγραμματισμος δηλαδή πάλι το pgm από τον σπ6000 το πας σε 24ωρη ζώνη άλλα σιωπηλή αυτήν την φορά και κάνεις ένα άλλο pgm στους σπ7000 να κάνει follow τις 24ωρες ζώνες(αν δώσουν οι 24ωρες να δώσει εντολή το pgm αν κάνουν αποκατάσταση να κόβει η εντολή από το Pgm) έτσι μετά για να σταματήσουν οι εξωτερικές σειρήνες θα αρκεί να κανείς αφοπλισμό μόνο στον σπ6000!

----------


## tsitourman

> από τον sp6000 λογικά θες όταν θα δώσει το κοινόχρηστο partition συναγερμό τότε να χτυπάνε και οι 3 σειρήνες έτσι η θες και από το partition του διαμερισματος του ισογείου ? όπως και να έχει μια ιδέα που μου ερχετε και αφού λες ότι από τις άλλες 2 μονάδες σπ7000 έχεις καλώδια προς τα κάτω είναι όταν δώσει συναγερμό ο σπ6000 το 1 η το 2 η και τα δυο partition να ενεργοποιείς ένα pgm που αφτο θα πηγαίνει σε 24ωρη ηχηρή ζώνη στους σπ7000 ! το μόνο κακό είναι ότι έτσι από ένα σημείο δεν θα μπορείς να σταματήσεις και τις 3 σειρήνες .. δηλαδή σε περίπτωση συναγερμού ο κάθε χρήστης από τα σπ7000 θα πρέπει να το αφοπλίζει αυτόνομα και στο σπ6000 μετά !
> 
> 
> και η δεύτερη σκέψη είναι πάλι το ίδιο με την πρώτη άλλα αλλάζει ο προγραμματισμος δηλαδή πάλι το pgm από τον σπ6000 το πας σε 24ωρη ζώνη άλλα σιωπηλή αυτήν την φορά και κάνεις ένα άλλο pgm στους σπ7000 να κάνει follow τις 24ωρες ζώνες(αν δώσουν οι 24ωρες να δώσει εντολή το pgm αν κάνουν αποκατάσταση να κόβει η εντολή από το Pgm) έτσι μετά για να σταματήσουν οι εξωτερικές σειρήνες θα αρκεί να κανείς αφοπλισμό μόνο στον σπ6000!




οπως ειπες φιλτατε η σκεψη ειναι καλη..

ο 6000 να δινει συναγερμο.. και οι 2 7000 να παιζουν μονο οι σειρηνες τους..
η αφοπληση να γινεται μοναχα απο τον 6000
και τα 2 partition του 6000 να δινουν συναγερμο στις 7000
αλλα προσοχη.. να παιζουν μονο οι εξωτερικες σειρηνες..οχι οι εσωτερικες..
επισεις αν υπαρχει η δυνατοτητα να παιζουν οι σειρηνες των 7000 περιπου 3-5 λεπτα μετα που θα δωσει συναγερμο ο 6000

----------


## Eximnos

Εγώ πως το σκέφτομαι...

Αν η διέγερση των πάνω σειρηνών είναι με μόνιμο - (ή +) θα τοποθετούσα σε σειρά ρελέ το οποίο θα άνοιγε  και θα ενεργοποιούσε την κάθε μια από τις σειρήνες. Αυτά θα παίρνανε διέγερση από την έξοδο pgm του sp6000.

Εάν είναι με διέγερση - (ή +) θα χρησιμοποιούσα την ΝΟ επαφή του ρελέ για να τις διεγείρω πάλι με τον ίδιο τρόπο.

Δεν θα έμπαινα σε τρυπάκι να δώσω σε ζώνες κτλ. Θα ήταν λάθος να πρέπει να γίνουν 3 αφοπλισμοί για να σταματήσουν οι σειρήνες από τη στιγμή που το κοινόχρηστο είναι ένα! Σκέψου να λείπει ο ένας όροφος και να μην μπορεί να αφοπλίσει κανείς....

----------

Gaou (07-06-18), 

georgeb1957 (07-06-18), 

kioan (13-06-18)

----------


## tsitourman

Απο καθε πλακετα χρησημοποιω μια pgm για τη διεγερση της καθε σειρηνας με (-) και την εχω προγραμματισει (activate bell on - deativate bell off)  εχω βαλει και το tamper της σειρηνας σε 24ωρη ζωνη

Απο την pgm της 6000 οπου φευγει το - της σειρηνας του ισογειου θα πρεπει να συνδεσω και τα αλλα 2 καλωδια του 1ου και του 2ου στην ιδια pgm;;;

Ή να συνδεσω στην 2η pgm απο την 6000 και απο εκει στις αλλες 2 πλακετες σε 2η pgm;;

Αν ειναι ετσι σωστα τοτε τι θα προγρμματισω τις 2ες pgm;;

Οπως και να εχει θελω οι σειρηνες να κλεινουν μονο απο την 6000

----------


## vasilllis

Με ένα καλώδιο δεν θα παίξει.θελεις και το + και το - σε κάθε σειρήνα.
Θα πρέπει να βάλεις ρελέ σε κάθε σειρήνα το οποίο όταν θα οπλίζει είτε θα κόβει τροφοδοσία σε κάθε μια είτε θα δίνει εντολή (από την καλωδίωση κάθε ορόφου (-go πχ από το - της σειρήνας).
Έτσι θα δουλεύουν μόνο από τον ενα πίνακα οι σειρήνες(για αυτή την χρήση που αναφέρεις)

----------


## tsitourman

Εχω + και - στις σειρηνες σε καθε οροφο οπου τις τροφοδοτω απο την μπαταρια του καθε πινακα..

Αν παρω την τροφοδοσια του καθε ρελε απο τις μπαταριες του καθε πινακα θα υπαρχει προβλημα;; Δλδ οταν ειναι να παιξουν οι 3 σειρηνες απο τον 6000 να παρω +- απο τις μπαταριες των 7000 και να τροφοδοτησω τα ρελε και να βαλω την κοινη εντολη απο τον 6000 στα ρελε στις 7000

 Αλλα ετσι θα θελω ρελε με 2 - εντολες
Μια που θα κλεινει οταν παιζει ο συναγερμος του καθε οροφου
Και μια που θα ειναι κοινη για ολες τις σειρηνες

----------


## vasilllis

το μυαλο εχει φιρανει(μαλλον λογω ηλικιας).Καποιο σχεδιο θα βοηθουσε.
τα ρελε θα τα ενεργοποιεις(τροφοδοσια Α1-Α2 πηνιο,οπως θες πες το) απο το κεντρο που θες να δινει και στις 3.Προφανως με την PGM .Αλλαζωντας κατασταση τα ρελε ,θα δινουν ή θα κοβουν το GO+ ;h GO- .

----------


## tsitourman

34984329_10160353804260304_6741605818577190912_n.jpg

ενα προχειρο σχεδιο απο την εγκατασταση που εχω κανει

στο παραπανω εχω κανει ενα λαθος οτι την τροφοδοσια της εξωτερικης σειρηνας  την εχω παρει απο την μπαταρια του κεντρου με μια ασφαλεια 3Α οπως οριζει ο κατασκευαστης της σειρηνας

οπως ειπα και πιο πανω θελω
1) σε περιπτωση συναγερμου του ισογειου και απο τα 2 partition 
  α) να ενεργοποιουντε οι σειρηνες του 1ου και 2ου οροφου και να τις απενεργοποιω μολις κανω disarm το ισογειο ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΑ αν λειτουργει ή οχι ο 1ος και 2ος χωρις να πρεπει να κανω ομως disarm 1o και 2ο οροφο

2) Ο 1ος και 2ος οροφος να συνεχισουν να λειτουργουν εκαστος οι σειρηνες σε περιπτωση συναγερμου χωρις να επηρεαζει το ισογειο

----------


## vasilllis

> 34984329_10160353804260304_6741605818577190912_n.jpg
> 
> ενα προχειρο σχεδιο απο την εγκατασταση που εχω κανει
> 
> στο παραπανω εχω κανει ενα λαθος οτι την τροφοδοσια της εξωτερικης σειρηνας  την εχω παρει απο την μπαταρια του κεντρου με μια ασφαλεια 3Α οπως οριζει ο κατασκευαστης της σειρηνας
> 
> οπως ειπα και πιο πανω θελω
> 1) σε περιπτωση συναγερμου του ισογειου και απο τα 2 partition 
>   α) να ενεργοποιουντε οι σειρηνες του 1ου και 2ου οροφου και να τις απενεργοποιω μολις κανω disarm το ισογειο ΑΝΕΞΑΡΤΗΤΑ αν λειτουργει ή οχι ο 1ος και 2ος χωρις να πρεπει να κανω ομως disarm 1o και 2ο οροφο
> ...



παραειναι προχειρο το σχεδιο  :Smile: 
Θα προγραμματισεις δυο pgm.Το ενα θα ειναι για τα δυο υποσυστηματα(και θα δωσεις εντολη και στις τρεις σειρηνες)
Το αλλο θα ειναι για το υποσυστημα 1.Θα δωσεις μονο στην μια σειρηνα.

----------


## georgeb1957

Την ποιό απλή και σωστή λύση στην έχει δώσει ο Γιάννης (Eximnos) στο *#4*
Γιατί ψάχνεσε ακόμα. Διάβασε την λύση που σου προτείνει και αν κάτι σου διαφεύγει πές μας να στο εξηγήσουμε. 
Πραγματικά δεν υπάρχει ποιό απλή και "stable" λύση.

----------


## tsitourman

Η πιο απλη λυση που εφτιαξα στο συναγερμο ηταν με ενα ρελε 3 επαφων στην πλακετα sp6000 που διεγειρεται οταν παιζει το bell στο συναγερμο
Και αυτοματα εδωσα σε καθε επαφη τη μια σειρηνα ξεχωριστα
Ετσι μολις παιξει ο συναγερμος στην 6000 παιζουν και οι 3
Και οταν παιζουν ξεχωριστα οι 7000 παιζουν αυτονομα οι σειρηνες τους

Αν μπορεσω θα παραθεσω και ενα σχεδιο ωστε να βοηθησω ατομα με παρομοιες εγκαταστασεις

----------

